# Need recommendation for book on cults



## MMasztal (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi:

Does anyone have any recommendations for a book addressing Christian cults (JW, LDS, etc). I misplaced my 20 yr old copy of Walter Martin's "Kingdom of the Cults". I found it sufficient for my needs, but are there any good newer books out there?

Thanks.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 4, 2008)

That book has been updated by Hank Hanegraaf. I hear it is a fairly good resource on what cults believe. I just realized with a shock, however, that there is very little in the way of Reformed material on cults. Most of that work has been done by the general evangelical world. This is probably because Reformed folk are so keen on talking about *how* to do apologetics that they don't always actually *do* apologetics. Maybe also the Reformed world doesn't always take cults very seriously. I think that James White's website is a great place to go, however.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe Gerstner did some work on cult material in the 50's or 60's. He had a book on the theology of major Sects. 

Jehovah's Witnesses
Mormons
Roman Catholicism
Seventh Day Adventism

This looks promising also. 

Excerpt Gruss' Cults and the Occult - Christianbook.com


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2008)

Martin's book was updated by Hanegraaf. However, soon thereafter it was updated AGAIN under the editorship of Ravi Zacharias. Geisler also has some books on the cults. His hatred of Calvinism makes me hold my nose when using his stuff, however.

Zondervan put out an encyclopedia of cults in 2006: _Encyclopedic Dictionary of Cults, Sects, and World Religions, Revised and Updated._

I have always felt that the old standard by James Sire, _Scripture Twisting: 20 Ways the Cults Misread the Bible_, was a better way to approach the cults by dealing with the hermeneutical abuses committed at their hands.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 4, 2008)

As was said above, Gerstner has a series of small pamphlets on the cults. They are very good. 

As for Kingdom of the Cults, Dr. Martin's version is indeed helpful. I am not familiar with the updated versions. Although not reformed, Dr. Martin did good research on what cultists of various stripes believe.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dictionary of Cults, Sects, Religions and the Occult

George A. Mather and Larry A. Nichols

ISBN 0-310-53100-4

Zondervan Publishing House.

I've found this resource helpfull over the years though it is by no means exhaustive.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 10, 2008)

Robert A. Morey and Matt Slick (CARM) are names that come to mind as men who have a more or less Reformed perspective and education (WTS) who engage the cults.


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a Reformed resource on four cults: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Four-Major-Cults-Christian-Seventh-Day/dp/0802804454/]Amazon.com: Four Major Cults: Christian Science, Jehovah's Witnesses, Mormonism, Seventh-Day Adventism: Books: Anthony A. Hoekema[/ame] by Anthony A. Hoekema.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2008)

Eryl Davies has a couple of volumes which are useful:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Deviations-Bibical-Christianity-Topical/dp/0852345747/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200014180&sr=8-16]_The Guide: Truth Under Attack: Volume 1: Deviations from Bibical Christianity_[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Cults-Sects-Truth-Under-Attack/dp/0852345879/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200014277&sr=8-23]_The Guide: Truth Under Attack: Volume 2: Cults and Sects_[/ame]


----------

